# A lifetime with IBS



## Haleymon (Feb 11, 2011)

My name is Mike and I have been a sufferer of IBS since my childhood years. I am 56 years old.

My condition started sometime in middle school although I cannot remember exactly when it started. After years of suffering I was diagnosed with "spastic colon" and we all know what that means don't we! The doctors have little idea what is causing the problem. Years later I was diagnosed with IBS, an updated term for "we don't know what the problem is" which only left me aggravated with this debilitating condition. I have read all the blogs here as well as other sites devoted to IBS and was very surprised to learn about all the other sufferers that have found very little relief to deal with IBS.

For years my Dad said that I just have a nervous stomach and I should just "get over it". (A stern weekend alcoholic).

Doctors ran me through all the tests that I don't think that I need to mention. You know what they are by now.

Diets, Fiber, blah-blah-blah. Nothing offered any dependable relief. More doctors, years go by, and then websites finally start popping up on the internet devoted to IBS research and understanding. At least now I know that many other people have IBS and are as frustrated as I am. For years I felt like I was the only one not knowing anyone else with IBS.

Finally I started looking at the brain-gut reaction and how serotonin may play an important role in the digestive processes. So I went to see a behavioral doctor in the area to explain my situation. He just kept nodding and jotting down notes as I went through my life story. The doctor then prescribed "Buspar" to help relax my internals. I had some mild success with this, more than any other suggestions from my internal medicine doctors. Then we added "Paxil" at a low dosage along with Buspar. As time went on I dropped the Buspar and raised the dosage on the Paxil.

Today my strategy is 40mg of Paxil with two glasses of water when I arise in the morning. Also, several more glasses of water throughout the day. My bowels are normal and my guts even make a few noises during the day as they are working like they should. However, without enough water in my system the Paxil loses it's effect and I easily fall back to IBS conditions. It can take 7-10 days to get my system back to operating normally again. So the trick for me is to wake up, take Paxil dosage followed by 2 glasses of water without even thinking about it. It's just part of my wake-up routine. Side effects for me are dry mouth (just stay hydrated) and a slight head buzz once in awhile. Sort of let's me know that the medication is working. Beats the heck of sitting on a toilet for hours on end and feeling like I've been gut shot. (Yeah it hurts that bad).

When I do have an IBS episode I immediately take 4 Imodium-D tablets followed by more as needed. Usually 2 at a time up to a total of 8. (Yeah, I know what it says on the bottle).

I was thinking of backing down my dosage of Paxil from 40mg to 30mg daily but when you have something that works why change it.

The only real drawback of Paxil is that I needed to stop any intake of alcohol. Just a drink or two can bring on a headache that will last for 24 hours or more. But what's worse, quit drinking or live with IBS?.

Well, there is my story. I am still researching and learning about newer treatment trends as time goes on. I don't want to sound to negative about living with IBS as I know there are people dealing with far worse health conditions. But when I am experiencing a full blown IBS attack I can not think of anything much worse.

Thanks for reading. Remember that everyone is different and medications that work for one person may not work as well for another. This is my treatment strategy for living with IBS as the condition cannot be cured until someone figures out what causes it.

Happy 2013. mh


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, thanks for sharing your story. With my first IBS flareup i was placed on a tricyclic anti-depressant. It helped for a while but i remained quite anxious. About 2,5 months ago, following alot of stress i had another flare up - it was horrible. I have been on Lexamil - a SSRI now for the past three weeks and the improvement with my anxiety and depression has been significant. This has also helped with my IBS. I am down to one BM in the mornings, i am getting my appetite back and my weight is stabilizing. For days when i dont feel to great. I take a Librax and it works well for me. The need to take this has become less and less. I wish you well. Kind regards.


----------

